# Deputy Sheriff Mike Freeman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Michael Neal Freeman*

Harrison County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, September 8, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 61
*Tour:* 28 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 6/28/2007
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Mike Freeman succumbed to injuries sustained in a vehicle pursuit on June 28th, 2007.

He was responding to assist other units who were pursuing a vehicle on I-20, near FM 2199. The vehicle was driving at approximately 100 mph when it struck the rear of Deputy Freeman's patrol car, pushing it into oncoming traffic. Two vehicle struck the patrol, critically injuring Deputy Freeman and two citizens.

Deputy Freeman suffered severe head and neck injuries. His condition worsened and he was left bedridden and on a ventilator until succumbing to complications from the injuries on September 8th, 2013.

Deputy Freeman had served in law enforcement for 28 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Tom McCool
Harrison County Sheriff's Office
200 West Houston Street
Marshall, TX 75670

Phone: (903) 923-4000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21829-deputy-sheriff-michael-neal-freeman#ixzz2eZuACsoX


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Freeman


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Freeman.


----------

